# Saline etching aluminium



## Alex (16/10/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

Alex said:


>




Very similar process how we etched proto-type PCB's years ago, just different etching solution. These etching films are still available at local electronic shops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (16/10/14)

johan said:


> Very similar process how we etched proto-type PCB's years ago, just different etching solution. These etching films are still available at local electronic shops.



That's interesting.. I've been looking at a way of etching my Reo


----------



## Andre (16/10/14)

Should work well on a raw tumbled Reo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

Alex said:


> That's interesting.. I've been looking at a way of etching my Reo



Do a negative with laser printer (higest resolution) on laser photo paper. Place printed side on Reo. Use ordinary household iron on back of paper and basically iron the negative on the aluminum. Place in water for a while to soften the paper. Peel off rest of paper with a rubbing action (the transfered ink will not be damaged when its cool). The exposed area can now be etched with solution as mentioned on video or a solution of 30% H2So4 (sulphuric acid aka swimming pool acid), 30% H202 (Hydrogen Peroxide) and 40% luke warm water. Note: H2O2 first into water then H2SO4 last.

I suggest you practice first on a piece of scrap aluminum to get the hang of it.

PS. Electro etching much quicker and easier with less chance of boo-boo's (like they do with pocket knives).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DoubleD (16/10/14)

Thats awesome thanks for this guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (16/10/14)

johan said:


> Do a negative with laser printer (higest resolution) on laser photo paper. Place printed side on Reo. Use ordinary household iron on back of paper and basically iron the negative on the aluminum. Place in water for a while to soften the paper. Peel off rest of paper with a rubbing action (the transfered ink will not be damaged when its cool). The exposed area can now be etched with solution as mentioned on video or a solution of 30% H2So4 (sulphuric acid aka swimming pool acid), 30% H202 (Hydrogen Peroxide) and 40% luke warm water. Note: H2O2 first into water then H2SO4 last.
> 
> I suggest you practice first on a piece of scrap aluminum to get the hang of it.
> 
> PS. Electro etching much quicker and easier with less chance of boo-boo's (like they do with pocket knives).



Thanks for that @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

Alex said:


> Thanks for that @johan



PS. With electro etching you can use simple car battery charger, viniger & salt for etching solution - just google electro etching.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

